# Shat myself going down this hill!



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Only had the Brute about 2 days....doing a bit of trail rideing going down a rutted out hill and my front end slipped into a rut....the rear came of the ground......hear me mumble something at that point. LOL.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL...yeah gotta watch those ruts, they'll get ya everytime! Imagine what that feels like when your sittin at my height!


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

kool vid.. try imagining doin' it in a jeep..


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> LOL...yeah gotta watch those ruts, they'll get ya everytime! Imagine what that feels like when your sittin at my height!


Ah.....no thanks! LOL!


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

uppidycon said:


> kool vid.. try imagining doin' it in a jeep..


Yeah I reckon a swb Jeep would be a bit sketchy going down there......done it in a lwb 4x4 & that wasn't to bad.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

uppidycon said:


> kool vid.. try imagining doin' it in a jeep..


Man I miss them days....when we all used to get together. New dents and scratches EVERY time


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bloody A .. bwhahahahaha


----------

